# Excellent Custom-sized Washable Air Filter for Shop



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review on the filters. I am planning to build my own system and think you should buy standard size filter that are used in "store bought" units. Just makes sense to me to do that. I first thought I should got to ACE hardware and buy some filters but I am rethinking that now. I can get Wynn filters for about 10 each. I am thinking I might get one of these washable filters like the one shown then get the another filter under it then the bag type filter. I am thinking this is the way to go after some reading.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Favorited for future reference - thanks for posting.


----------



## Delain (Feb 18, 2013)

Red, thanks for taking the time to post this.
I have the Jet AFS-1000B and will likely look to this for an eventual replacement of the bag style filter. I've washed it once; seems okay, but it is not designed to get completely cleaned out since the wet dust can only go to the bottom of the interior enclosed bag sections.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a very similar filter that happened to come on an old JDS unit I bought off Craigslist several years ago. They are fantastic - they keep the inner filter much cleaner and are very easy to rinse out and drain and dry.

Delain, this isn't a replacement for the inner filter, and I wouldn't wash the inner; the felt is designed to filter better with some dust on it, so I would just shake it out or maybe vacuum it once in awhile.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Red-I have a Rikon air filter and have the same problem you mentioned.

This might be just the ticket.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Red - favorited as well


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great info, thanks for sharing, I'll have to favorite this one for future reference.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you BRK.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have several of these filters and I bought them from the same people in Nevada several years ago. More of a finer dust will pass through these than a pleated paper filter ( I was told this by the people at Air Filters Inc.) but in the long run they are cheaper than continually buying disposable filters. I have two Jet AFs400 filters in in addition to three homemade squirrel cage filter units.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review and I'll be buying them for my shop when I get home and write down the sizes I need… Thx


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you

What I find interesting on their pictures they say "Lifetime Filter" but then say "Lasts up to 5 years"

I do believe I will get one for my furnace since the disposable ones are $35 a pop.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I have been looking for one of these.


----------



## larry10 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have the same jet model air cleaner. What dimensions did you give them to custom order the filter? I have been using disposable filters from H.D. which are $4 each they fit, but barely.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Cool. I'm glad others found it helpful.

*larry10*- I just ordered it the 9 1/2"x16 1/2" x1 3/4" like it said on the old filter. It has plenty of room around the sides. You could probably order closer to the literal opening, but then you run the risk of it not fitting.


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, favorited as well.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks little buddy, this is at the top of my project list as soon as I get my Daughter's bed out the door. Hopefully by next weekend, Lord Willing!


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, needing to replace mine.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but these filters do not remove the fine dust required to make it an asset to the shop.

If you are not removing the finer and more dangerous particles, you are just continually blowing the finer dust around the shop, actually doing more harm, than good.

You need a filter that will remove particles down to 1 or 0.5 microns AND still provide enough flow so that it will not clog up the dust collector too quickly. 99.9+% particle removal.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Not bursting my bubble Brad. However, if you did a little research into the Jet (or other) collectors, you'd see the outer filter gets down to about 5 microns, and the inner sock filter gets down to 1 micron. As I noted in the review, I still have the inner sock filter in place.

The washable filter is nice because the outer filter captures the vast majority of particles.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Great post/review. I like this idea and I think I will get one of these once I use up the filters I have now.

I also have a Jet AFS-1000B and it has both filters (as described above). The outside filter on mine I think is 24×12x1. I've been buying filters for it from FiltersNow.com-I think I pay about $5 to $8 per filter. I like this washable filter you have-sorta like what I installed on my car-except yours is not oiled (is it?).


----------

